# 5-Year-Old Likely Just Become the Youngest to Ever Land All Four 360s



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Five-year-old snowboarder Rafaël Bernier likely just became the youngest kid ever to land all four 360° rotations: FS, BS, SFS, SBS… Under the tutelage of coach and former pro snowboarder, Max Henault—who also coached Seb Toots and Mark McMorris at his Maximise facility—Bernier stomped all 4 variations… Check him out.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome little grom!

Such a low center of gravity, I'm jealous.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Well, I was able to tie my shoes at 5. Sarcasm aside, pretty impressive for such a youngster. In 10-15 years, I look forward to seeing him in some videos or tearing up contests. That is if I can still remember his name.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MMSlasher said:


> Well, I was able to tie my shoes at 5….



I could read at 5. (…still can't spell worth a damn at 55!) :laugh:




MMSlasher said:


> Sarcasm aside, pretty impressive for such a youngster...


Honestly,.. at my present skill set, it's pretty impressive to me for folks at _ANY_ age! :grin:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I want to criticize a couple of those 360s but it actually makes me even more pissed off because even with the sliding it around I still can't make it. He makes it looks so easy. Damn. It.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Honestly,.. at my present skill set, it's pretty impressive to me for folks at _ANY_ age! :grin:


Yeah I'd give that kid about one more season until he's better than me. He's already got me on the switch back 3s, such a hard trick.


----------



## Lucrativsoldier (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice! Gotta work on my 6 year old now. Lol


----------

